# Ambulance package conversion help.



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a 97 F350 7.3. Alternator is 130 amp, ambulance package is 160 or 200 amp. At the parts store we looked and looks like the only difference is a 1" longer belt, am I missing something or is it that easy?


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

It really could be just a bigger body on the new alternator. I put 200 amps one on my trucks (dodge) and the same belt worked. Now you will need to upgrade the wiring to take that larger load. I left the factory wires in place and added a second power wire to the battery. I use a 0 gauge wire. Now you should also have a fusible link in that new wire in-case somethings bad happens.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

if you are getting rid of the stock 130 amp unit, i'd be interested in buying it from you - assuming it works....


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

linckeil;1682122 said:


> if you are getting rid of the stock 130 amp unit, i'd be interested in buying it from you - assuming it works....


It works, just not what I want. If I went with the 160 will I have to upgrade wires?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

upgrading the wire is a very good idea. it's only 1 wire. it runs from the alternator to either the hot side of the solenoid or maybe it runs directly to the battery. the wire in there now is likely either a 8 or 6 gauge and barely does what its supposed to do with your 130 amp unit. the stock wire also has a fusible link in it that will blow in the event the regulator on the alternator goes bad. if the fusuble link wasn't there, the wire would get so hot it could melt and cause a fire.

a 2 gauge wire will suffice for 200 amps. and it too needs a fuse just like the original harness had. get a littel mega fuse with fuse holder. here's a link: http://www.allbatterysalesandservice.com/browse.cfm/4,2931.html

for a 200 amp alternator i'd get a 225 or 250 amp fuse. again, the fuse protects you from a fire in the event the regulator goes bad and the alternator puts out too much juice.

that said, i know guys that have upgraded their alternators and never changed the wiring. they have been running it like that for years with no problems. in my opinion it's very cheap insurance to upgrade the wire and fuse. otherwise your truck could very easily and quickly be totaled in the event of a fire.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

linckeil;1682289 said:


> upgrading the wire is a very good idea. it's only 1 wire. it runs from the alternator to either the hot side of the solenoid or maybe it runs directly to the battery. the wire in there now is likely either a 8 or 6 gauge and barely does what its supposed to do with your 130 amp unit. the stock wire also has a fusible link in it that will blow in the event the regulator on the alternator goes bad. if the fusuble link wasn't there, the wire would get so hot it could melt and cause a fire.
> 
> a 2 gauge wire will suffice for 200 amps. and it too needs a fuse just like the original harness had. get a littel mega fuse with fuse holder. here's a link: http://www.allbatterysalesandservice.com/browse.cfm/4,2931.html
> 
> ...


Lil fire never hurt no Ford lol. I will look into a 160, if I decide to not keep tje 130 I`ll pm you.


----------

